# How vunerable are you when wildcamping?



## BIG5108 (Jan 30, 2013)

I spoke to a friend yesterday who hires a motorhome for a week every year and I told him of some wildcamping spots I know, his reaction was isnt that a bit dangerous? 
I told the wife and she says sleeps a lot better when on a paid campsite rather than wildcamping. Tongue in cheek she says she doesnt want to be woken in the middle of the night by a gang of nutters and end up like the family on the "hills have eyes".
It started me thinking does anyone else have these fears and have any experiences to back these up?
At the end of the day that extra bit of danger (for me very tiny) and the scenery not offered by campsites is what its all about.


----------



## gaz2676 (Jan 30, 2013)

no feels perfectly safe for us


----------



## ianf (Jan 30, 2013)

*Vulnerable?*

I guess you could be considered irresponsible if you were not at least cautious. I have not been a member long having just made the transition from using a tent/bivvi. A van tends to stick out like a sore thumb by comparison! 

I did download the POI file and looked at my own area and one recommended site stuck out like a sore thumb as being a known dogging venue, lets torch a stolen car and fly tipping spot.

That doesn't mean I would use any of the POI's but I would get there early, take a good look around and have a secondary site in mind should I feel uncomfortable - which is a long way of saying use common sense and you won't go far wrong.

Cheers, Ian


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 30, 2013)

Check this old thread, might be worth a read as safety is obviously a topic which people wonder about 

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/wild-camping-motorhome-chat/22033-how-safe-wild-camping.html


----------



## Firefox (Jan 30, 2013)

BIG5108 said:


> ... his reaction was isnt that a bit dangerous?




He needs to get out a bit and try it instead of speculating! I think it's a lot less dangerous than crossing the road


----------



## edina (Jan 30, 2013)

Lets be honest, it can be dangerous. 
Especially for us married blokes, that's why I always leave at least one door unlocked, so that I can make a hasty escape if 'erself turns nasty.


----------



## Canalsman (Jan 30, 2013)

ianf said:


> I did download the POI file and looked at my own area and one recommended site stuck out like a sore thumb as being a known dogging venue, lets torch a stolen car and fly tipping spot.



Just to clarify, the places listed in the POI Download are suggestions rather than necessarily recommendations.

Try to arrive early to check out a spot in person, and have a backup location in mind if you're uncomfortable or think your first choice is unsuitable.


----------



## antiquesam (Jan 30, 2013)

We have sometimes had the local youth turn up at closing time and do the odd circuit of the car park, and the odd courting couple parked up, but never any trouble. I check the area when I arrive and look for skid marks, broken glass and funny balloons lying around. To wake up in the morning with a fantastic view without having to stare at a row of caravans is worth it.


----------



## edina (Jan 30, 2013)

Found this on an old thread

View attachment 11355


----------



## snowbirds (Jan 30, 2013)

*How safe is safe*

Hi Admin,

Sounds a bit like "health and safety" meeting to me.!!!:rulez::wacko::wacko:

Snowbirds.






POI Admin said:


> Just to clarify, the places listed in the POI Download are suggestions rather than necessarily recommendations.
> 
> Try to arrive early to check out a spot in person, and have a backup location in mind if you're uncomfortable or think your first choice is unsuitable.


----------



## Bigpeetee (Jan 30, 2013)

snowbirds said:


> Hi Admin,
> 
> Sounds a bit like "health and safety" meeting to me.!!!:rulez::wacko::wacko:
> 
> Snowbirds.



Common Sense, now there's a rare commodity in some areas!!

After all, there have been attacks on camp/caravan sites in the past so nowhere is 100% safe, but I've never had any issues except the odd boy racer who soon gets bored and goes home.


----------



## Smaug (Jan 30, 2013)

It's extremely dangerous, stay in bed at home & hide under the duvet.


Or try swinging to a small anchor on the end of a bit of chain, hoping your calculations of tide depths, distance from rocks, weather patterns etc are all spot on. Then it will seem a doddle.


----------



## Kontiki (Jan 30, 2013)

There is no doubt that you could be vulnerable depending where you park up, nowhere is 100% safe if there is someone around intent on attacking you but this goes for life in general. It's unfortunate but there are some places where there is a risk of being attacked but would you want to wildcamp there? In Europe it is more likely that you could be broken into on a motorway service area especially near to some big cities.

Your safety is your responsibility get used to taking precautions such as locking the doors & using your alarm if you have one, I personally feel safer the more remote the location. If it worries you too much then maybe wildcamping isn't your cup of tea.


----------



## magnificent (Jan 30, 2013)

*Seriously true*



BIG5108 said:


> I spoke to a friend yesterday who hires a motorhome for a week every year and I told him of some wildcamping spots I know, his reaction was isnt that a bit dangerous?
> I told the wife and she says sleeps a lot better when on a paid campsite rather than wildcamping. Tongue in cheek she says she doesnt want to be woken in the middle of the night by a gang of nutters and end up like the family on the "hills have eyes".
> It started me thinking does anyone else have these fears and have any experiences to back these up?
> At the end of the day that extra bit of danger (for me very tiny) and the scenery not offered by campsites is what its all about.



when you arrive at your chosen destination, check with your local police station , as to incidents with campevans/motorhomes..they will put you right ,trust me they know ..!   and park up on their know how, altenative join the camping and caravan club, best £40..ever....see online deal !!    this is my backup with my fiance , Theresa..who is also my  driver.!!..wish you well which ever way you go ...Richard& Theresa...cheers


----------



## kimbowbill (Jan 30, 2013)

magnificent said:


> when you arrive at your chosen destination, check with your local police station , as to incidents with campevans/motorhomes..they will put you right ,trust me they know ..!   and park up on their know how, altenative join the camping and caravan club, best £40..ever....see online deal !!    this is my backup with my fiance , Theresa..who is also my  driver.!!..wish you well which ever way you go ...Richard& Theresa...cheers



Are you sure they will know?, :lol-053:


----------



## phillybarbour (Jan 31, 2013)

It's like many things in life seems uncomfortable the first time, few occasions later you wonder why you did not do it sonner. Use common sense, look around at your surroundings you will find its safer than many things you do including the journey youve just made to get there. 

Give a try.


----------



## Dezi (Jan 31, 2013)

C'est la vie as they say in Scunthorpe.

In over 20 years we have had no problems, but it could happen next week.

We know several couples who have had incidents & a couple of them have been while on continental campsites.

Dezi


----------



## Beemer (Jan 31, 2013)

We usually arrive at a POI when it is light, in the afternoon.  We then might cycle/walk/sightsee into town, or along a country route.  Come back before it gets dark and then re-assess the location, make our evening meal, clean up and then check out traffic and visitors, before bedding down for the night.
If I hear a noise during the night, I am up and checking it out, and if need be we would move.  To date we have not had to re-locate from a POI in UK, but I have in France (Rouen).

One incident we had at a location was when a vehicle arrived at about 11pm, and parked really close to our 'van.
The weather was very windy, and I think the couple wanted a wind shield from the weather.  They left after about an hour.


----------



## MancK9 (Jan 31, 2013)

IMHO, most people are going to have more of a problem with a medical emergency rather than a safety issue - in the UK this is.

Just be sensible, know where you are - keep a mental note of things like pubs or hotels you passed.
Always check your mobile phone coverage - if you might need medical help then this might be a priority. 
I.e someone who is 35 and fit and healthy might risk no coverage - someone who is 75 and on their second heart attack might not..

If you are going really rural then tell someone when you are due back and where you will be staying.
Learn some first aid and have a half decent first aid kit in your van.

Show your other half how the van starts - where the hand brake, lights are etc.  You might not want him / her driving 50 miles but a mile back to the hotel you past the day before might be a life saver.
In rural areas I would not expect safety issues to be high on anyone’s list.  I have been places where its 7 or 8 miles from the main road.. not a sole in sight from 7pm till 7am.

In towns, more of an issue - but if you keep yourself off the radar, park in well lit places with CCTV coverage you should not have any major issues.

I think if you are smart and think about where you are then in the UK the risk of a major issue is fairly low.


----------



## MancK9 (Jan 31, 2013)

Oh and just to add - this is why I stick to rural areas, I dont like being near other people but its also much more quiet and much less chance of any problems.


----------



## Randonneur (Jan 31, 2013)

Just as an aside to all this. Most motorhome hire companies specify in their hire agreements that wild camping is not permitted and campsites only must be used.


----------



## Tony Lee (Jan 31, 2013)

> stay in bed at home



VERY silly advice. Statistics clearly show that far more people die in their own bed than in any other location.

As for accidents - bet that kitchens and bathrooms are higher risk than motorhomes.


----------



## Smaug (Jan 31, 2013)

Tony Lee said:


> VERY silly advice. Statistics clearly show that far more people die in their own bed than in any other location.
> 
> As for accidents - bet that kitchens and bathrooms are higher risk than motorhomes.



i'm sorry, I didn't realise you didn't do irony . . .


----------



## UFO (Jan 31, 2013)

We've been wild camping in some remote spots and vehicles have arrived when it has been pitch dark, stayed for a while and left but I figure they have as much right to be there as us.  I always try to park in a way so a quick get away is possible. But I don't get paranoid about it.

About 3 one morning I woke and could hear the faint hum of what sounded like a generator. I looked out the window and could some dark shapes about 50m away, but no lights. I went back to sleep and in the morning saw that it was an Army communication post complete with radio mast and camouflage tent and landrover - all set up quietly without waking us.  Another time in Portugal a group of young people arrived parked their cars around us and were talking and playing music.  We thought they would leave soon but they didn't until around 1am. In the morning the area around the van was spotless, no rubbish, beer bottles, cigarette ends - nothing.  So it helps to keep an open mind.

The Suzy Lamplugh trust has a useful way at looking at risk.  There are three factors; the victim (you), the situation and the aggressor - the good news is that you have pretty much complete control over the first two.  Don't put yourself in a place where you could become a victim. Assess the situation and act accordingly.  Common sense really!


----------



## MATS (Jan 31, 2013)

*ok here what has happened so far*

So far....


Weirdo knocked on our van in a rural car park near Dolgellau Wales asking if we were ok - took me ages to convince me we were fine and not really interested in any swinging activity!

Highgate Common near Wolves - loads of yobs hanging about and a persistent dogger - kids left and I made the dogger leave literally with a few choice words.

so in 7 years of wild camping that is it - parked in some very remote locations in Scotland with no probs apart from sound of howling and screeching foxes; that scares me more!

The only other weird incident happened when a group of weekend hippies turned up next to us in Llanberis and had a rave until 1am ish.  Invited us to join them but we said we were fine.  All went quiet for a while then one of them drove their car into the lake....oops don't take drugs and drive car on water - it does not float!  

so no real danger at all really but I think being in a van means having a kitchen so you can carry all types of large knives and a cleaver, with a large machetee for cutting wood etc for camp fires all legal.  If it got serious then self defence would have to kick in, exactly as you would in your own home.  The defence is to stay inside your van in times of trouble and not go outside.  And always leave a space for your van to reverse of go forward to leave. And our viscious sounding large border collie who reacts to the word 'burglar' is a huge asset - he goes ballistic if anybody is outside esp when that word is uttered.

I do not think Wild Camping is dangerous but sometimes a matter of chance to be at the wrong place at the wrong time - bigger risk is just being broken into when you are not in the van and I will never leave the van unattended in a remote location as that invites temptation.


----------



## gaz2676 (Jan 31, 2013)

i was nt a dogger id lost my cat


----------



## kimbowbill (Feb 1, 2013)

MATS said:


> So far....
> 
> 
> Weirdo knocked on our van in a rural car park near Dolgellau Wales asking if we were ok - took me ages to convince me we were fine and not really interested in any swinging activity!
> ...



That's spot on MATS, i am a solo camper and do use remote locations, but after 17 years of wilding you get a gut feeling about a place.  

I pulled up at a little spot one night, i know the place well, i have walked round this area for years, anyhow, i decided to stay the night, i felt a  bit uncomfortable, i did the the usual nigth time routine, curtains, tv ect, as i got settled the dog kept going up to the window and not barking but huffing, looking at me, looking at window, this went on for a while, i looked out the window couldn't see anything, i thought he might be feeling my tension, i decided to go out and look, the dog went ballistic and ran towards a bush, there was a man lurking there, i asked him what he was doing and he said he was taking a pee, :scared: long pee. I just moved my van and went somewhere where i felt safe, but that is the only time in 17 years, and i've been in some really wild locations.


----------



## KrissBell (Feb 1, 2013)

I've been wild camping over many years (with and without a campervan). I've never felt unsafe, either here in the UK or across the globe.
Perhaps I'm just lucky, I dunno, but in all the years I've pitched my tent in the maddest of places I've never been bothered by anyone.
I hang a sign on my tent in the local language that reads.. 'I'm skint, no money and my camera's faulty.' No sleepless nights as yet.


----------



## dave and mary (Feb 1, 2013)

I have been reading all the posts, many good and true things said. Unfortunately we have been the victims of robbery twice in the last 9 years. Once 9 years ago when we were asleep in the van and they only took identification  stuff driving license credit cards stuff to make up id for someone. I know you are all saying stuff should have been in a safe or hidden we have bee m/hing since :1969 (well camper van ) and this sort of thing did not happen. After this we were more cautious and changed our van so more locks and alarms, all well for 9 years then last year we were robbed again this time in a large car park in a town center at 4.30 in the afternoon  we were parked up with about 40 other vans, went out for 20 minutes and that was it. We still travel a lot in Europa and the robbery's are always in the back of your mind. It is just bad luck and being in the wrong place at the wrong time. We must all be on our guard and sensible, one thing i do worry about now though is with all the unemployment in Europe will the crime rate go up  :drive:  :drive:


----------



## spooky1 (Feb 1, 2013)

*Security!*

Anyone daft enough to enter our motorhome and wake me would get what they deserve- bad breath and flatulence!!!
You need to come to the Isle of Wight, we don't even lock things up over here! I haven't got a front door key!


----------



## Smaug (Feb 1, 2013)

spooky1 said:


> Anyone daft enough to enter our motorhome and wake me would get what they deserve- bad breath and flatulence!!!
> You need to come to the Isle of Wight, we don't even lock things up over here! I haven't got a front door key!



Yes, rural Staffordshire here, but I don't always lock cars & leave the key in the front door. It's convenient if you are carrying a load of gear. Different back in Urban Merseyside, altho initially (late 60's early 70's) I didn't always lock the cars - & never the back door then. 

I can remember a row of cottages in Skerries, Ireland where every door had a key in it or was open. In small communities where everyone knows everyone else, crime is never a problem.


----------



## rottiontour (Feb 1, 2013)

I assure you, you are not alone. This morning I read in the newspaper that in the rural country, where we live in, the robbery rate did increase 20 percent in comparison to last year.
I told it to my Rottweiler and she asked back: How vulnerable are the thiefs coming into the M/H?

Congratulation to European policy and....help yourself, you will be the only one helping you.

be.


----------



## Ste (Feb 1, 2013)

I just don't think about it!! 
If I don't think, I don't worry!!

Plus, if you come within 50ft of the van, the dog lets me (& you) know!!


----------



## dave and mary (Feb 1, 2013)

spooky1 said:


> Anyone daft enough to enter our motorhome and wake me would get what they deserve- bad breath and flatulence!!
> 
> What if you dont wake up ?


----------



## gaz2676 (Feb 1, 2013)

it ll be perfume an pringles


----------



## kontiki man (Feb 1, 2013)

*give it a try*

yes look for broken glass or any give away clues and like one guy says try it and you,ll be suprised I,ve had the odd nutter but you have a mobile phone and I hope a good base ball bat complete with the ball you,ll be ok saying all that I,m 50% deaf and the wife hears everything lol  you,ve got to try it before you knock it .


----------



## dave and mary (Feb 2, 2013)

On the 2 occasions we were robed we never saw the bas...ds so we could have a go with a baseball bat  :drive:  :drive:


----------



## donkey too (Feb 2, 2013)

Mr 99g said:


> Years ago in my misspent youth, there was a common story ( which was true) that did the rounds in the pubs , kebab shops and town centre taxi ranks. If you gave any trouble to, or argued with the taxi driver or didnt want to pay etc, then he would radio for help and suddenly you were outnumbered by a load of previously dormant, lazy, burger eating type taxi drivers, who had reinvented themselves as vigilantes full of testosterone carrying baseball bats!! :mad1: it worked ! It prevented most of the problems from starting and if you were going to chance your arm , you usually thought about it first, and made a group decision ! Now Im not saying that all wild campers need to start carrying walkitalkies and baseball bats with a cb in the cab ( 99g to kontiki man , do you read me? Over :lol-049 ,and I also dont think that all potential idiots or burglars would say to each other " let's not risk it , last night about twenty oap's turned up all tooled up":hammer: but there could be an understanding that IF you found yourself in a predicament that you couldn't get out of and had a little time on your side, you could post a" help please" on here and other members would have the opportunity to assist ( if they so wished) . After all there's that many we are starting to look like rats ! Never more than three" miles" apart !. Now if you were old ,vunrable, disabled or a women and I'm not suggesting all of these NEED help, just that they might want it. The most obvious observation would be in my opinion would be the 'placebo' effect . You would feel more confident, just like those johnny concrete taxi drivers years ago who very rarely used there radio !! Food for thought :drive:



I would just give Kimbo a shout.

But yes I do carry a very long steel wheel wrench in the van where I can access it easily. It is a perfectly legal thing for someone like me (old decrepid etc.) to carry unlike a baseball bat. And yes I would have a go and have done so, albeit that I am more prepared for this kind of confrontation than most, having been trained at the cost of many thousands of pounds for this kind of situation by HM Forces.


----------



## donkey too (Feb 2, 2013)

Smaug said:


> Yes, rural Staffordshire here, but I don't always lock cars & leave the key in the front door. It's convenient if you are carrying a load of gear. Different back in Urban Merseyside, altho' initially (late 60's early 70's) I didn't always lock the cars - & never the back door then.
> 
> I can remember a row of cottages in Skerries, Ireland where every door had a key in it or was open. In small communities where everyone knows everyone else, crime is never a problem.



I saw all our local scumbags Q'ing at the coach stop this morning. they were all waiting for a coach to Stafford.:wacko: A couple of them said they were going on holiday to the Isle of White.:wacko:

I also remember the good old days when we never locked the doors etc., Just after the war, But nowadays, even though I live in a small community in a small town, I have still been burgled twice in three years. Once i caught them at it and rand plod who told me they have no one available until Monday morning, This was Friday evening. So I told them that I would leave their remains outside the house on the side of the road for them to pick up, Plod got to us in 8 minutes. LOL.
But in both instances my alarms which are very loud were going off and no neighbours did anything, as they are all vulnerable people and were frightened because as one bloke said, "If we complained or report things there would be reprisals".


----------



## Bulawayo Lass (Feb 2, 2013)

If you tried my cooking you would realise just how safe wind camping is!


----------



## donkey too (Feb 2, 2013)

Bulawayo Lass said:


> If you tried my cooking you would realise just how safe wind camping is!



Love to try it. Are you coming to the Brandon meet?

BRANDON MEET JULY 19 - 21, ALL WELCOME
see seperate thread http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/wild-camping-meets-gatherings/26147-brandon-2013-list.html


----------



## Bulawayo Lass (Feb 2, 2013)

Am not sure Donkey2 it is quite far ahead for me to plan will see nearer the time. With Andy around it is now safe.. l dont need to cook although he went out the other night so l decided on a safe bowl of rice.
It boiled over flooded the hob, luckily didnt burn the pan. I just poured the resultant overcooked mess in a bowl via a sieve and put some butter on. My stomach has become pretty immune to my cooking.

Ignore above please book us on.. l am going to take a chance and say we have a life outside work so book us on Brandon Please


----------



## Deleted member 20892 (Feb 2, 2013)

I too have wilded over the years in different vehcles all over Europe, and not had any issues.
But, what i can't understand are the people who wild camp and put outside covers over the front window's, I know this  has been said before. But, if there is any trouble and you need to decamp quickly, getting out of ya van to take these cover's off aint exactly gonna help the situation. Also i'm a nosey git, and like to know whats going off in the outside world, especially in the small hours when it's all peacefull and quiet, I think it's the same old fight or flight syndrome, and if ya got outside cover's on, ya can't just start the mortor up and do a smart getaway. (Keep them nice cover's for camp sites is my two penneth)

jt


----------



## yorkslass (Feb 2, 2013)

john t said:


> I too have wilded over the years in different vehcles all over Europe, and not had any issues.
> But, what i can't understand are the people who wild camp and put outside covers over the front window's, I know this  has been said before. But, if there is any trouble and you need to decamp quickly, getting out of ya van to take these cover's off aint exactly gonna help the situation. Also i'm a nosey git, and like to know whats going off in the outside world, especially in the small hours when it's all peacefull and quiet, I think it's the same old fight or flight syndrome, and if ya got outside cover's on, ya can't just start the mortor up and do a smart getaway. (Keep them nice cover's for camp sites is my two penneth)
> 
> jt



got to agree with you, i like to be able to see out and move quickly if i have to.


----------



## fofeg101 (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm not sure how safe France is.

Spy theory revives French murder mystery | World news | The Guardian


----------



## dave and mary (Feb 3, 2013)

fofeg101 said:


> I'm not sure how safe France is.
> 
> 
> No you are right our last robbery was in Sete south  of France  :drive:  :drive:


----------



## fofeg101 (Feb 3, 2013)

dave and mary said:


> fofeg101 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure how safe France is.
> ...


----------

